# Ethan Oliver Ralph vs RedPillGangTV



## MvAgusta (Aug 22, 2022)

A remake of a thread that was merged by Sam Losco, but this time with more context

RPGTV is a growing streamer with over 2,000 subscribers. He usually commentates over the trashfire known as America First but in April 2022, a drunken rage pig Ralph attacked RPGTV, and Sunrise Productions covered this giving RPG a boost in numbers.





RPG would A-Log Ralph on top of Nick Fuentes and every since that encounter in April 2022, Ralph has been consistently stream sniping RPGTV and seething about him (alongside Brittany).

In August 19, 2022, RPGTV went on a 1 v 10 debate on Politically Provoked, demolishing all the lies of Nick Fuentes. Some moments had RPGTV destroying Ralph, Kai, Brittany & other AF losers.

RPG destroying Kai the Nippleguarder:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




RPG destroying the Rage Pig




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Due to this embarrassing moment, Nick’s Sussy Squad/Gayper Intelligence Agency doxxed RPG’s parents and other photos of RPG. By all intents and purposes I will not show any of his family for privacy reasons. The “damning” evidence the Gaypers had on RPG which they forwarded to the Rape Pig was the fact that RPG graduated and held a good career. However they went a step further to doxx RPG’s parents. Ralph, being Ralph attacked RPG’s mother and RPG himself as the screenshots show below:


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 22, 2022)

haha this dude is normal and in decent shape and has a good career what a faggot!!!!!!!!


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 22, 2022)

Having a job? Couldn't be me!


----------



## MvAgusta (Aug 22, 2022)

What’s funny about this situation is that I generally took a backseat to the AF drama for a month and now here’s Ralph spreading family doxxes on a person who for all intents and purposes he (that is Ralph) started a fight with

Ralph has a long history of stream sniping RPG. RPG seems to get under Ralph’s skin because Ralph’s mad a small streamer continues to humiliate him.


----------



## Ripe (Aug 22, 2022)

RPG won


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 22, 2022)

That sucks Ralph better hope people don't dox his pare...oh right, forgot God is merciful and spared them the shame of having him as a son. Insallah.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 22, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> That sucks Ralph better hope people don't dox his pare...oh right, forgot God is merciful and spared them the shame of having him as a son. Insallah.


Ronnie still a rapin from the dead. Pray for Ralph's cornholio


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 22, 2022)

Remember when piggy cried that people were bullying his dead mom? not that it matters to point out even when im arguing with his most ardent defenders they never bother to argue with me anymore on whether ralph committed a hypocrisy, no source asked for and no argument made, nope just them knowing he most likely did it and indeed they seem surprised i waste my time typing to them something so blatantly obvious as ralph being a hypocrite. its practically his brand now, being a hypocritical liar


----------



## Tiger Jack (Aug 22, 2022)

What this guy did that really got under Ralph’s skin was correctly point out that he’s washed up. He’s gone from having a moderately successful show on Youtube to having to ballwash a closeted freak like Nick Fuentes in order to survive.

To hear that from someone like Jim or Nick Rekieta would be one thing. But to hear it from some rookie streamer that‘s already starting to go past him in viewers? That must really be a blow to his ego.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 22, 2022)

"Ralphamale style bitch". Nice punctuation.


Tiger Jack said:


> What this guy did that really got under Ralph’s skin was correctly point out that he’s washed up. He’s gone from having a moderately successful show on Youtube to having to ballwash a closeted freak like Nick Fuentes in order to survive.
> 
> To hear that from someone like Jim or Nick Rekieta would be one thing. But to hear it from some rookie streamer that‘s already starting to go past him in viewers? That must really be a blow to his ego.


The best is when Ralph acts confused/ignorant and starts saying "Who?" "What is that?" "I don't know X" etc. The Patrick Casey treatment thing really stung him badly.


----------



## MvAgusta (Aug 22, 2022)

Tiger Jack said:


> What this guy did that really got under Ralph’s skin was correctly point out that he’s washed up. He’s gone from having a moderately successful show on Youtube to having to ballwash a closeted freak like Nick Fuentes in order to survive.
> 
> To hear that from someone like Jim or Nick Rekieta would be one thing. But to hear it from some rookie streamer that‘s already starting to go past him in viewers? That must really be a blow to his ego.


And keep in mind RPG really held back on attacking Nick’s family. He attacked Ralph because Ralph doxxes his entire family in his drunken stupor.

Here’s my theory: they wanted RPG to come on so they can doxx him and divert attention away from LatinoZoomer who was a Nick Fuentes accolade. Originally the stream was a RPG vs Ralph stream but Shittany from Politically Provoked ended up inviting tons of Gaypers to gang up on RPG and they failed.

Edit: RPG put a lot on the line. Compared to last year RPG recently has done good content (and even discovers content about AF before the farms do) exposing the Anal First grift and how it leads young conservative men down the path of destruction and degeneracy. 

As a result of this, RPG’s gaining more subs and more donos. It’s always a knock back effect on Ralph and the Catboi Crew


----------



## HackerX (Aug 22, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> "Ralphamale style bitch". Nice punctuation.
> 
> The best is when Ralph acts confused/ignorant and starts saying "Who?" "What is that?" "I don't know X" etc. The Patrick Casey treatment thing really stung him badly.


It's scarily similar to people initially asking DSP about WWE champions.

The comically bad liar that you assume only exists in fiction.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Aug 22, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> And keep in mind RPG really held back on attacking Nick’s family. He attacked Ralph because Ralph doxxes his entire family in his drunken stupor.
> 
> Here’s my theory: they wanted RPG to come on so they can doxx him and divert attention away from LatinoZoomer who was a Nick Fuentes accolade. Originally the stream was a RPG vs Ralph stream but Shittany from Politically Provoked ended up inviting tons of Gaypers to gang up on RPG and they failed.
> 
> ...


I mean, isn't the "catboi coolaid" heavens gate type grift already established via old PPP? RPG seems to just be hitting a grift that isn't powered by powerchat and therefore a lot of late fags are glomming onto him.

Don't get me wrong, if the guy makes somehow good content over dead horses good for him, but this shit has been hashed over again and again without respite.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 22, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> The best is when Ralph acts confused/ignorant and starts saying "Who?" "What is that?" "I don't know X" etc. The Patrick Casey treatment thing really stung him badly.


That is super fucking cringe. What a pussy. He’s had months to think of a new way to respond but he sticks with the pussy position.


----------



## Pelican Bones (Aug 23, 2022)

Just want to remind everyone that Ralph peaked in notoriety in 2019.

This was the same year Ronald Ralph killed himself.

This was not a coincidence.


----------



## Boss Hawg (Aug 23, 2022)

This RPG guy seems pretty Based, is to good to be true, a normal fucking guy owning the Ralphagunt and Nick's Fag Brigade!?!


----------



## Edilg (Aug 23, 2022)

RPG's streams are really funny and he does some quality Aloggin of AF. I only know about him because of Ralph (Thanks you fat faggot). I find it quite respectable that he quit/got fired from a really secure job like Lockheed Martin (government whore) over the vax. All in all hes based.


----------



## WWE Champion (Aug 23, 2022)

HackerX said:


> It's scarily similar to people initially asking DSP about WWE champions.
> 
> The comically bad liar that you assume only exists in fiction.


"The gunshow? Hmmmm... What does this mean? I mean, there are gunshows where you can buy guns and it's controversial.

Hmmm.... Why do I think this is s detractor meme I do not know about?!"

DSP after being asked about his new WWE Champions account name (paraphrased). 

Yeah, I see the similarity. Gunt & DSP crossover would be something I'd really wish for, but it will never happen.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Aug 23, 2022)

True ralphamales don't have careers, they groom teens in high school. Total ralphamale victory.


----------



## EndertheXenocide (Aug 23, 2022)

Dammit. I was hoping that Ralph would streamsnipe Pippa more, but I guess this is taking precedent.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 23, 2022)

How gleeful Ralph's been with the doxing is funny. Ralph went from false flagging being the worst sin to doxing multiple people in a few months and still taking the moral high ground.


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 23, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> How gleeful Ralph's been with the doxing is funny. Ralph went from false flagging being the worst sin to doxing multiple people in a few months and still taking the moral high ground.


What’s crazier is his logic.  “Well, X did to me, so why can’t I do it to Y and Z?”

Ralph doesn’t have much for content these days.  He’s begging Twitter for stories and ideas.  He has give sloppy toppy to Fuentes on the daily.  A man who is more than a decade younger, insulted him years ago, and still continues to shit on him.

 I remember during the Metokur therapy session that he stated he felt like others thought he couldn’t be his “own man”. Funnily enough, he can’t.   He has no where else to go. He MUST lower the Gunt and lick the taint of his child leader. 

What a bitch.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 23, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> How gleeful Ralph's been with the doxing is funny. Ralph went from false flagging being the worst sin to doxing multiple people in a few months and still taking the moral high ground.


"My WIFE'S *ahem* STALKER used DOX found on KIWIFARMS! TAKE IT DOWN!" *proceeds to broadcast dox of others he dislikes*. In the same fucking breath. We all already know he's a slimy hypocrite but it still is bewildering to me to this day that he has retards who see no problem with this and give him money for it.


----------



## MvAgusta (Aug 23, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> What’s crazier is his logic.  “Well, X did to me, so why can’t I do it to Y and Z?”
> 
> Ralph doesn’t have much for content these days.  He’s begging Twitter for stories and ideas.  He has give sloppy toppy to Fuentes on the daily.  A man who is more than a decade younger, insulted him years ago, and still continues to shit on him.
> 
> ...


Also why is Ralph so obsessed with attacking other women adjacent to his enemies? He attacked Randbot’s wife, then Metokur’s wife, and now RPG’s mother. Is that all Ralph can do? Attack woman? Real “RALPHAMALE” moment btw.

According to Jaden McNeil on his yesterday stream, Ralph and the Gaypers said they’d Rape RPG’s mother (totally Christian movement BTW)


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 23, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> What’s crazier is his logic.  “Well, X did to me, so why can’t I do it to Y and Z?”


This sums up the faggot's viewpoint towards everything.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 23, 2022)

What's funny is that he equates doxing RPG's family on the same level as bringing up actions he did towards his mom. They're really no comparison and then tying it somehow as "it's only justifiable because Kiwifarms posts dox" blablabla. Nobody here is floating the idea of digging up Sandra AFAIK.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 23, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> "My WIFE'S *ahem* STALKER used DOX found on KIWIFARMS! TAKE IT DOWN!" *proceeds to broadcast dox of others he dislikes*. In the same fucking breath. We all already know he's a slimy hypocrite but it still is bewildering to me to this day that he has retards who see no problem with this and give him money for it.


you have to remember his fans are just less successful hims. usually people like ralph end up even more destitute and alone so seeing an Rmale that can yell at people and be a tard without being jailed constantly and having at least a pedo mantsu to thumb? and who can microwave him pizza and give him lunchables? why thats white trash heaven. anything else is just a means to an ends of living vicariously through ralph and propping him up.

i mean do you know why ralph makes more legal threats now? its actually the most he plans. he can make empty threats with no consequence and he thinks his audience either forgets about it when he doesnt follow up or leaves the implication that the system screwed him over because theyre jews or women who dont like revenge porn or some shit his audience will gobble up being Q tier tards. In actuality they know but they pretend like they dont know ralph just didnt bother because they just want to prop him up.

were dealing with multiple levels of disingenuousness that ultimately amounts to them wanting papa ethan to live the white trash dream they can't. that and hes being propped up by groypers who care even less about ralph. the white trash could leave ethan if he angered them by fucking them over too much ala dingo or like trying to rape whatever meth whore they lucked into or if he stopped feeding their delusions on some things they happen to care about for some reason, the groypers just know fuentes wants him propped and thus do so and will keep doing so until fuentes gives the go ahead to backstab him.


Obscura539 said:


> What’s crazier is his logic. “Well, X did to me, so why can’t I do it to Y and Z?”


yeah idk why he thinks thats an excuse, for most selfish people the idea its ok to dox people at random because hey fuck it im doxed is something they know they cant say outloud because it instantly lets people know theyre amoral and selfish as fuck, ralph is so low iq i think he actually believes morality is based solely on what benefits him or not. so in his mind of course they should know he can dox random women hes already been doxed ffs, now that isnt even from him knowing his audience are all white trash liars he did that shit even at the height of the killstream.


MvAgusta said:


> According to Jaden McNeil on his yesterday stream, Ralph and the Gaypers said they’d Rape RPG’s mother (totally Christian movement BTW)


Hate to break it to them but his mom can probably take a bunch of short kids and i doubt ralph's three inch pecker could penetrate anyone not actively trying to keep it in, even then faith was like fucking crouch waddling and constantly handling it to try and keep the poor little fucker in, still fell out constantly


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 23, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> were dealing with multiple levels of disingenuousness that ultimately amounts to them wanting papa ethan to live the white trash dream they can't. that and hes being propped up by groypers who care even less about ralph. the white trash could leave ethan if he angered them by fucking them over too much ala dingo or like trying to rape whatever meth whore they lucked into or if he stopped feeding their delusions on some things they happen to care about for some reason, the groypers just know fuentes wants him propped and thus do so and will keep doing so until fuentes gives the go ahead to backstab him.


This part is especially true considering that groypers are very disingenuous and shiftless retards whose ambitions are to ape Nick, can't tell you what "the plan" actually means and view Ralph as emblematic of a supposed zero consequence attitude/lifestyle. It's very separated from reality because this lot are led to believe that life can be lived through handouts. Ralph is the epitome of that; his entire livelihood is dependent on Internet strangers allowing him to live. Since being a "freelance journalist" from University of South Carolina Upstate doesn't really mean shit in the real world (and tying this back in to RPG), naturally his instinct is to attack those whose successes stem from real world actions. In Ralph's eyes of success, that means how many paypigs or inflated numbers of eyeballs are watching his daily trashfire implosion. Those two don't measure up in the slightest so the next subsequent move is to naturally go after his enemies' loved ones. 

But yeah, you're correct in that the moment Nick gives the word, groypers will turn on him Julius Caesar style without hesitation. Thus will begin the shunting.


----------



## Fausto (Aug 23, 2022)

Mrs. Ralphamama do you have any comments about your son attacking another persons mother?


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 23, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> This part is especially true considering that groypers are very disingenuous and shiftless retards whose ambitions are to ape Nick, can't tell you what "the plan" actually means and view Ralph as emblematic of a supposed zero consequence attitude/lifestyle. It's very separated from reality because this lot are led to believe that life can be lived through handouts. Ralph is the epitome of that; his entire livelihood is dependent on Internet strangers allowing him to live. Since being a "freelance journalist" from University of South Carolina Upstate doesn't really mean shit in the real world (and tying this back in to RPG), naturally his instinct is to attack those whose successes stem from real world actions. In Ralph's eyes of success, that means how many paypigs or inflated numbers of eyeballs are watching his daily trashfire implosion. Those two don't measure up in the slightest so the next subsequent move is to naturally go after his enemies' loved ones.
> 
> But yeah, you're correct in that the moment Nick gives the word, groypers will turn on him Julius Caesar style without hesitation. Thus will begin the shunting.


i dont think alot of groypers like ralph they make alot of the same jokes we do and dont seem to respect him and seem to only donate when he dances like a monkey for af. that and from the leaks and testimonies alot of groypers just mock ralph together en masse. there might be some groypers who are more seasoned white trash and overlap with being an actual ralph fan but not much,


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 23, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> i dont think alot of groypers like ralph they make alot of the same jokes we do and dont seem to respect him and seem to only donate when he dances like a monkey for af. that and from the leaks and testimonies alot of groypers just mock ralph together en masse. there might be some groypers who are more seasoned white trash and overlap with being an actual ralph fan but not much,


True. More than likely it works in the opposite direction i.e. Ralph's retarded fans may be groypers but not all retarded groypers are fans of Ralph. Or however you want that Venn diagram to look like.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 23, 2022)

Fausto said:


> Mrs. Ralphamama do you have any comments about your son attacking another persons mother?
> 
> View attachment 3637948


Salty Sandra died the way she lived; on her back with her mouth open.


----------



## Not Even Twice (Aug 23, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Also why is Ralph so obsessed with attacking other women adjacent to his enemies? He attacked Randbot’s wife, then Metokur’s wife, and now RPG’s mother. Is that all Ralph can do? Attack woman? Real “RALPHAMALE” moment btw.
> 
> According to Jaden McNeil on his yesterday stream, Ralph and the Gaypers said they’d Rape RPG’s mother (totally Christian movement BTW)


Because he hates women. Like truly hates them. 
All his life Ralph has been his vile, fat and repulsive self and these bitches dare to show disgust when looking at him or hearing him squeal out words.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Aug 23, 2022)

This is the BEST idea. Attack a dude thinner, better looking, and more intelligent


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Aug 23, 2022)

Fausto said:


> Mrs. Ralphamama do you have any comments about your son attacking another persons mother?
> 
> View attachment 3637948


she ain't even got bones nigga she's just dust


----------



## MvAgusta (Aug 23, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> This is the BEST idea. Attack a dude thinner, better looking, and more intelligent


Don’t forget RPG’s like 6 foot 3 and also hits the gym. Ralph is 5 foot 1 and has a backwards ass


----------



## RX-78 (Aug 23, 2022)

Not Even Twice said:


> Because he hates women. Like truly hates them.
> All his life Ralph has been his vile, fat and repulsive self and these bitches dare to show disgust when looking at him or hearing him squeal out words.


Ralph is still the same greasy slob he was in high school and he is eternally bitter that he was openly ridiculed by girls for being a man-tittied shitstain with no future. Those same girls are still laughing at him now, fueling the tire fire of manlet rage in his mind.


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Aug 23, 2022)

Ronnie's corpse is doing a meatspin in the coffin right now he's so horny for Ralph's asshole, even beyond the grave. Meanwhile Ralph copes and tries to shit on parents that didn't rape their kids, it's beyond his comprehension that people aren't supposed to diddle their own children


----------



## Obscura539 (Aug 23, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Don’t forget RPG’s like 6 foot 3 and also hits the gym. Ralph is 5 foot 1 and has a backwards ass


I love when he digs up photos of other people on his “show” to shit on them when his looks like this.


Edit: Looking at these photos really hits home how fucked his eyes are now.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Aug 23, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Also why is Ralph so obsessed with attacking other women adjacent to his enemies? He attacked Randbot’s wife, then Metokur’s wife, and now RPG’s mother. Is that all Ralph can do? Attack woman? Real “RALPHAMALE” moment btw.
> 
> According to Jaden McNeil on his yesterday stream, Ralph and the Gaypers said they’d Rape RPG’s mother (totally Christian movement BTW)


Because Ralph is a bitch and any man, children even, can beat his ass. So he goes after women because it makes him feel tough as they’re the only people he feels comfortable enough with to take in a fight. Remember Portugal? He didn’t even swing back, fat ass just flopped down and then flipped the bird. That’s all he can do. Get his ass openly beat and then claim he won.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Aug 23, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I love when he digs up photos of other people on his “show” to shit on them when his looks like this.


It’s one of my favorite things about Reethan’s repertoire. He doesn’t know that every time he’s attacking someone else’s looks, everyone is just thinking about how fat and hideous he is and has always been lol.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeah we've said mean things about Salty Sandra, but I'm sure most of us as strangers would have not minded to give her a ride to dialysis. Such cannot be said about her worthless fat mess of an ungrateful and vengeful son. 

Imagine using "b-but the Kiwifarms jokes about mah mama" to justify your rape threats at someone else's mum, and not expect people here to be 100 times more vindictive. 

I wouldn't even fertilise my plants with your mum, Ralph. Eggshells are far better.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Yeah we've said mean things about Salty Sandra, but I'm sure most of us as strangers would have not minded to give her a ride to dialysis. Such cannot be said about her worthless fat mess of an ungrateful and vengeful son.
> 
> Imagine using "b-but the Kiwifarms jokes about mah mama" to justify your rape threats at someone else's mum, and not expect people here to be 100 times more vindictive.
> 
> I wouldn't even fertilise my plants with your mum, Ralph. Eggshells are far better.


The more he denies Ronnie's particular style of cornholin' and parentin' the more he enjoys it from beyond the grave. We know you weren't the first person in the Ralph household to call him daddy either, Ethan.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Aug 24, 2022)

All RPG needs to know about Ralph is that he is engaged to an open pedo, jerked off to a 14-year old (making him a pedo as well), refused to get a shot to see his dying mom, released revenge porn of his ex whom he thumbed their anus and sniffed/ate, refuses to pay child support for his own son, got his ass kicked twice in Portugal by foreigners, and is by and large a perpetual salty faggot on Twitter. And that’s not even half of what a piece of dogshit he is.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Aug 30, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> haha this dude is normal and in decent shape and has a good career what a faggot!!!!!!!!


Ralph's idea of an own is to show your picture on his shitty show to laugh about how much better adjusted and happier you are compared to him.

Almost as if he thought having people's personal information on OP's threads is what counts as an own here, as opposed as screenshots and/or other forms of display of embarrassing/terrifying/reprehensible/maladaptive  behavior.  But of course, he wouldn't know that, because he believes he's 100% on the right and retarded stuff like leaking your own micro penis to own some random idiot talking shit about you online was something that warranted people to comment on how awesome you are. 

It's not Ralph who is retarded, it's you guys who are writing fan fiction out of Ralph's amazing feats!


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 31, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Is that all Ralph can do? Attack woman?


There's a bunch of court cases that would suggest exactly this, yes.


----------



## MvAgusta (Oct 3, 2022)

Ethan Ralph’s stream sniping RPGTV again and hollering.

Apparently Ralph made emotes of RPG. Rage pig’s mad


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 3, 2022)

Ethan Ralph: this guy has 12 viewers at best! 
Also Ethan Ralph: *inaudible pig noises" ODYSEE SHILEDING RPG BAN HIM BAN HIM 
Also Ethan Ralph: snipes RPG's streams at any given chance. 

If consistency is Ethan's parents, they'd be dead. 
Oh wait.


----------



## MvAgusta (Oct 3, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ethan Ralph: this guy has 12 viewers at best!
> Also Ethan Ralph: *inaudible pig noises" ODYSEE SHILEDING RPG BAN HIM BAN HIM
> Also Ethan Ralph: snipes RPG's streams at any given chance.
> 
> ...


Apparently Ralph ordered his mods/Guntguards to mass flag RPG’s channel today after Gunt found out RPG knew he was stream sniping:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 3, 2022)

And now RPG has sources confirming Ralph was the reason AFPAC 3 got doxed.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MvAgusta (Sunday at 7:44 PM)

The Rage Pig is hollering at Odysee over RPG's stream today. RPG is streaming a movie watch-along with his fans on the platform.


----------

